# Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2018)

*Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Nach Nutzerberichten über gefälschte GTX1060 Grafikkarten hat C't einen Testkauf gestartet. Dabei waren alle 8 gekauften Grafikkarten gefälscht. Neben einem Biosmod wurde auch der Name des Chips abgeschliffen um den Kunden eine GTX1060 vorzugaukeln. In Wirklichkeit stammen die Karten jedoch aus der Fermigeneration und tragen den Chip "GF106" welcher auf der GTS 450 zum Einsatz kam. Laut Aufdruck wurde der Chip 2012 gefertigt. 

Der Kundenservice von Ebay stellte sich bei der Rückerstattung mehrmals Quer, obwohl per Paypal gezahlt wurde und damit eigentlich der Käuferschutz greift. So wurden unter anderem Gutachten gefordert, dass es sich wirklich um gefälschte Grafikkarten handelt, sowie in den meisten Fällen der Rückversand zum Händler. Auf Kosten des Käufers. 

In einem Fall stiftete der Kundenservice sogar zum Betrug durch den Käufer an:


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Beim noch verbleibenden Kauf bei „shenhxiadeyanguang“ beharrte eBay auf die Rücksendung der gefälschten Grafikkarte. Alternativ, so schlug uns Petra B. vom eBay-Kundenservice vor, könnten wir ja auch die vom Händler angebotene Erstattung in Höhe von 30 Euro akzeptieren. Die Grafikkarte könnten wir dann ja behalten oder weiterverkaufen. Das erschien uns suspekt, denn wenn wir eine gefälschte Grafikkarte weiterverkaufen, wäre das Betrug. Auch den Vorschlag der eBay-Mitarbeiterin dürften Juristen kritisch sehen, handelt es sich hier doch potenziell um die Anstiftung zu einer Straftat.




Obwohl sich die C't-Redaktion nach einiger Zeit zu erkennen gab, hat der Testkäufer bis heute nicht alle Ausgaben für die Grafikkarten von Paypal zurückerstattet bekommen. Die betrügerischen Händler sind weiterhin bei Ebay aktiv und bieten zum Teil die selben gefälschten Karten weiter an. 



			
				https://www.heise.de/ct/ausgabe/2018-22-Massenhaft-gefaelschte-Grafikkarten-bei-eBay-4185432.html schrieb:
			
		

> *eBay – Eldorado für Fälscher?
> 
> *Unterm Strich dürfte sich das Geschäft mit gefälschten Grafikkarten auf eBay nach wie vor lohnen – und zwar sowohl für die Händler als auch für eBay, schließlich verdient die Plattform bei jeder verkauften Fälschung mit. Das erklärt wohl auch, warum auch heute noch dutzende Grafikkarten-Fälschungen auf eBay angeboten werden. Dabei sind die Fälscher recht kreativ: So werden nun auch vermeintliche GTX-1050-Ti-Karten angeboten, bei denen es sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ebenfalls um Fälschungen handelt. Die von uns erworbenen GTX-1060-Modelle kann man nun auch mit 5 und 6 GByte Speicher erwerben – allesamt mit VGA-Ausgang und SLI-Port und damit garantiert gefälscht.
> 
> ...



Quellen:
Massenhaft gefaelschte Nvidia-Grafikkarten bei eBay: GeForce GTS 450 statt GTX 1060 |
    heise online
Massenhaft gefaelschte Grafikkarten bei eBay | c't Magazin



Eine von mir an den Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK) gestellte Anfrage, in wie weit dieser Deliktbereich bei der Kripo bekannt sind, läuft derzeit noch. 

Daher kann ich derzeit nur zu Vorsicht raten. Auch andere Hardware wird gefälscht:
Gefaelschte USB-Sticks und Speicherkarten bei Wish.com |
    heise online
Direkt von Amazon: Faelschungen von AMDs Ryzen-Prozessoren im Umlauf |
    heise online


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Ich meine die besten Fälschungen kann man schon erkennen.
So sehr ich auch VGA vermisse scheint dieser bei diesen Ebay karten bei 1050 und höher immer wieder mal zugeben  fast zuschön um war zu sein.


----------



## h_tobi (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Schon traurig, was heutzutage hier in Deutschland noch möglich ist, 

aber zahl du mal dein Ticket nicht.... 

Hatte auch mal ne gefälschte Win 7 Version auf Amazon gekauft und bin drauf sitzen geblieben....
Selbst M$ hat den "Händler" nicht belangt.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefÃ¤lschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet KÃ¤ufer zu Straftaten an*

Als ich mich damals an das Sicherheitsteam von ebay gewandt hatte, weil pro Minute tausende gefälschter USB-Sticks verkauft wurden, reagierte man ja auch über Tage nicht. Erst als ich einen der "Geschädigten" Hersteller direkt angerufen hatte (ich glaub es war Kingston) , und dort die Problematik schilderte, worauf dieser sich dann an ebay wendete, erst dann wurden zumindest ein paar Angebote/Auktionen gelöscht.

Das ebay-Sicherheits-Team, welches vor 8 Jahren ja schon über 100 Man groß gewesen sein soll, gehört offensichtlich zu den unfähigsten Teams die es gibt.

Dazu kommt, dass die Plattform nicht mal eine Möglichkeit bietet, betrügerische Angebote schnell (also auch mal ein paar Dutzend Auktionen auf einmal) und unkompliziert (ohne durch irgendwelche Dropdown-Menüs klicken zu müssen) melden zu können, bzw. nach einer Meldung sehr oft auch gar nichts passiert (obwohl jeder Laie mit 1 Minute googeln den Betrug verifizieren könnte).

Und dann versuch mal deswegen dort anzurufen. Es gibt ja nicht mal eine entsprechende Hotline.


Beispiel: Neue 4X 18650 AKKUS  3.7V 6000mAh Li-Ionen batterie  +  18650 Akku -Ladegeraet EU  | eBay

Fast 1300 verkaufte Einheiten. Es gibt überhaupt keinen 18650er Akku mit mehr als 3500mAh (und der würde min. 5€/Stück kosten)

2USB LED 100000mAh LCD Digital Power Bank Externer Zusatzakku Batterie Ladegeraet  | eBay

Eine Powerbank mit 100.000mAh (100Ah!) würde ca. 5-10 Kg wiegen, und (als Li-Ion Akku) mindestens 200€ (nur Material) kosten. Aber auf ebay kannst du sogar welche mit 300.000mAh oder 500.000mAh (also ca. das 70 fache eines Pedelec-Akkus) für 10-20€ kaufen:

300000mAh Solar Power Bank Externer Battery Zusatzakku Akku mobile Ladegeraet DHL  | eBay

SOLAR POWER BANK CHARGER [ 500,000Mah + DUAL USB + WATERPROOF + FLASHLIGHT ]  | eBay


Hier wurdevor 2 Minuten eine neue 1080Ti für 345€ verkauft: https://www.ebay.de/itm/EVGA-GeForc...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Wie schon erwähnt, ebay hat gar kein Interesse daran seine Kunden bestmöglich zu schützen, weil ja auch jeder Abzock-Verkauf Geld in die Kassen spült...


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Ja eben, es geht um Profit und das vor Allem. Der Rest ist denen ist es doch völlig Egal. Mit ein Grund weshalb ich dort nur noch ab und zu von Privat etwas verkaufe, hatte mal einen Shop, Gewerblich aber eBay wirft einem immer wieder Knüppel zwischen die Beine.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Noch so ein Sonderanbieter:
Amazon.de Verkaeuferprofil: gbjmkcdfryjhu.

Wer bei dem Neupreis nicht stutzig wird ... .
Amazon scheint es nicht zu jucken.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Ich finde das eine Schweinerei. Da werden Unwissende gnadenlos abgezockt. 
Klar könnte man sagen wer zum Preis von 50 Euro eine GTX 1060 NEU kauft ist selber Schuld.
Aber da sind wirklich voll die DAUs unterwegs. Die haben 0 Ahnung.
Ebay müßte da schärfer gegen vorgehen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

GPU-Z hat jetzt auch eine neue Funktion eingefügt, die erkennt, wenn die Shaderanzahl usw. nicht zum angeblichen Namen der GPU passt. 

Fake Detection: Tool GPU-Z 2.12.0 erkennt gefaelschte Grafikkarten - ComputerBase

Der oben betroffene GF106 ist auch mit dabei. 


> Added detection for fake graphics cards using old relabeled NVIDIA GPUs (G84, G86, G92, G94, G96, GT215, GT216, GT218, GF108, GF106, GF114, GF116, GF119, GK106)


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*



DKK007 schrieb:


> ComputerBase


Du darfst auch gerne auf unsere eigenen (von 19:17Uhr gestern Abend*hust*) Artikel verweisen:

eBay: Massenweise Fälschungen der Geforce GTX 1060 im Umlauf



			
				PCGH-News schrieb:
			
		

> ArrayEine  weitere Möglichkeit, um gefälschte Grafikkarten zu erkennen, bietet  passend hierzu neuerdings auch die jüngste Version (2.12.0) des  beliebten Tools GPU-Z  mit dem neuen "Fake Detection"-Feature: Dieses signalisiert durch ein  Warnsymbol statt Herstellerlogo sowie der Bezeichnung "FAKE" im  Namensfeld den Betrug. Die Erkennung erfasst laut den Machern derzeit  umdeklarierte GPUs der Chipreihen G84, G86, G92, G94, G96, GT215, GT216,  GT218, GF108, GF106, GF114, GF116, GF119 und GK106.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Oh hab ich übersehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Grafikkarte ASUS GeForce GTX1080 Ti STRIX GAMING,11GB - NEU&OVP!!  | eBay
Da wurde wohl ein Metallzeug-versand gehackt und jetzt werden massig "1080ti´s" als Neuware per Überweisung verkauft


----------



## Elektrosmog42 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Rein interessehalber hab ich mich mal auf die Suche gemacht. Da findet man ja echt viel.
Da will einer ne Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB GDDR5 Gaming Graphics Video Card HDMI/VGA/DVI verkaufen.
Dann steht da sowas in der Beschreibung:

[...]
Description:
Made of quality material, practical and durable.
Compact in size and light in weight, easy to install.
A perfect choice for game video.
This product is not original card, supporting system WIN7/WIN8, does not support for WIN10/XP.
[...]

Das ist ja schon unglaublich dreist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Was erwarten Menschen von ebay? Es ist ein Flohmarkt ohne anfassen und anschauen. Man kauft dort billigen Plunder, Nippes und Raritäten, die es anders nicht gibt. Wer neue Grafikkarten oder USB Sticks bei Ebay kauft _"isset ihm selber schuld"_.


----------



## tandel (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

1/2 OT: Während die Preise für neue GK in der Hochphase des Minings absurd hoch waren, wurde immer wieder prophezeit, dass der Markt nach Zusammenbruch mit gebrauchten Karten überschwemmt wird und die Preise für gebrauchte Mining Hardware in den Keller fallen.

War da was zu spüren?


----------



## Rattan (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Kannst du gebrauchte Mining- Hardware von  der eines Normalusers unterscheiden ?



.


----------



## CastorTolagi (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

@tandel

Klar - hier meine Highlights auf Ebay:
1. 


> _
> Hallo, ich verkaufe hier 64x die RX 480 8GB (42 davon von GIGABYTE mit Rechnung von ******)
> Preis pro Karte: 350€
> Zahlungen per ETH oder BTC bevorzugt
> _


Das mit den Einheiten üben wir nochmal mein Lieber.

2. 


> _
> Hardware:
> 14 x RX 480
> Ich hatte Glück und hab die Karten durch eine Haushaltsauflösung erworben.
> _


Tja hätte Sapphire mal die Miete gezahlt...

3.


> _
> Die komplette Hardware wurde säuberlich auf ein Open Air Frame/Case aus 4Sterne Fichtenholz, installiert.
> _


4Sterne Fichenholz. Gibts das wirklich? Ich stell mir das schwer vor eine Fichte zu schlagen während nur 4 Sterne am Himmel zu sehen sind. Aber hey, wenns dem Hash nutzt...

4. 


> _
> Das Rig ist komplett in einem selbstgebauten Regal-Case, dass super platzsparend an der Wand platziert werden kann, zusammen gebaut und funktionstüchtig.
> Ich verkaufe das Rig schwerenherzens, da ich in meiner eigenen Studentenwohnungen keinen Platz für es habe.
> _


Super Platzsparend war früher auch mal kleiner.

5.


> _
> Kleine Rechnung:
> 
> 30Mh/s = 1 Ethereum in ca 50 Tagen
> ...


Man kann Einfaches auch kompliziert machen und mit Einheiten Rechnen sowie über verständliche Rechenschritte sage ich jetzt mal nichts.

6.


> _
> Außerdem gibt es Experten die sagen das Ethereum den bitcoin vom Wert einholen soll.
> _


Diese Experten arbeiten auch als Wirtschaftsweisen bei der Budesregierung.

7. 


> _
> Aus Platzgründen und nicht genug Stromanschlüssen verkaufe ich...
> _


Leidet ihr auch an zu wenig Stromanschlüssen bei euch im Haus?

8.


> _
> Wir verkaufen einen eingerichteten Mining Rig. Bei Fragen einfach anschreiben.
> _


Ich habe Fragen. Nein wirklich, das ist die ganze Beschreibung

9.
Und mein Highlight für den schönsten Mining-Rig überhaupt auf Ebay:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tandel (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

@CastorTolagi 

Witzig, danke.

War das Zeug wirklich billig? Kenne die Preise nicht so wirklich. Ist natürlich auch die Frage, ob der 64x die rx480 für 350€ losgeworden ist und natürlich auch wann.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was erwarten Menschen von ebay? Es ist ein Flohmarkt ohne anfassen und anschauen. Man kauft dort billigen Plunder, Nippes und Raritäten, die es anders nicht gibt. Wer neue Grafikkarten oder USB Sticks bei Ebay kauft _"isset ihm selber schuld"_.



Vor allem ist ebay mittlerweile fast komplett in der Hand von dubiosen chinesischen oder britischen (vmtl. wegen der britischen Unternehmensform der "Ltd.", die optimal für windige "Geschäftsleute" weltweit ist) Verkäufern. Wenn man mal von den wenigen seriösen "Shops" absieht, die Amazon noch nicht von der Bucht weggelockt hat


----------



## Killer-Instinct (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Massenhaft gefälschte Grafikkarten bei Ebay im Angebot, Ebay-Kundenservice stiftet Käufer zu Straftaten an*

Mittlerweile sind die potentiellen Betrüger bei Amazon gelandet. Da gibt es haufenweise neue Verkäufer mit komischen Namen, die GTX 1060 oder RX 580 verkaufen:
Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Asus Dual-GTX1060-6G Gaming Nvidia GeForce Grafikkarte (PCIe 3.0, 6GB DDR5 Speicher, HDMI, DVI, Displayport)

oder

Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Sapphire 11265-21-20G Radeon RX 580 GDDR5 Grafikkarte blau

Teilweise 100€ Unterschied..


----------

